# Hidden Light Cardigan (K) Adult Men's Sweater



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I wanted to knit a shawl collar cardigan and found this pattern for the Hidden Light Cardigan. I knitted this with 12 skeins of Elebeth Lavold Silky Wool on size US 5 and 6 needles.

The recipient received the sweater pieces wrapped in a box for Christmas and I finished it up a couple of days later. 

He was complaining that it took ALMOST FIVE WEEKS from the time we purchased the yarn until he could wear it. Never mind that I had a project to finish, we went on a trip and I was getting ready for Christmas during those five weeks! &#128580;&#128580;&#128563;&#128563;&#128580;&#128580;

I was finally able to pry it off of him this afternoon to take a couple of pictures. (He HAD to take it off to shower). It was like trying to take your child's blankie to wash it!

This is his third sweater in three months (I only knitted 2 for myself in that time), so he really has no right to complain! 

I bought the pattern book because they are all so great looking. I have casted on the next sweater from the book "Heritage" by Knitpicks this afternoon.

Thanks, socks for the advice!&#10084;&#65039;

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Corliss (Jul 24, 2014)

You deserve mountains of praise for creating such a handsome sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

A nice cardigan, I like the shawl collar. Lucky 'recipient'.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Shawl collars are the best. You did a great job.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great...five sweaters in three months...I am impressed!


AmyKnits said:


> I wanted to knit a shawl collar cardigan and found this pattern for the Hidden Light Cardigan. I knitted this with 12 skeins of Elebeth Lavold Silky Wool on size US 5 and 6 needles.
> 
> The recipient received the sweater pieces wrapped in a box for Christmas and I finished it up a couple of days later.
> 
> ...


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

Next time take the pic. with it on him. It would be nice to see how it looks on! It is beautiful, we'll worth the wait. When he complains, ask him if he could do it faster and still have a nice finished sweater? Bless you for all your very hard work.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful, although for a guy, perhaps I should say handsome sweater! The yarn is perfect. &#128519;&#128512;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128017;&#128015;&#128016;&#127774;&#127776;


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

It sounds as if this cardigan is on the 'recipient' more than it is off so a picture of it being worn would have been a nice inclusion to the topic.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking cardigan.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

It's beautiful


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater..


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely sweater and great knitting


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Would love to see it on the person so much better than the hanger. Love the collar!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very nice. Love that pattern.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A great cardigan, a great masculine pattern.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Isn't that nice...


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Sigh...just gorgeous! Great work, Amy!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the shaping of the front and the pattern is perfect for a man.


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

I really enjoy how you walk through a project with photos! Great work!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, wow.... Just beautiful! I love that style of collar.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome sweater.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Both are beautiful.


Both?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Both?


The distance from the camera distorted the colour. Both photos are of the one item, but the colours are skewed on one (or both?) of them.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The distance from the camera distorted the colour. Both photos are of the one item, but the colours are skewed on one (or both?) of them.


Hmmm, I think it's 2 different sweaters. That's a pretty huge color difference. Also, the close up photo doesn't show the hanger. Perhaps one is the pattern photo?


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work, as always, Amyknits! Love your story behind the cardigan! Lol!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> Hmmm, I think it's 2 different sweaters. That's a pretty huge color difference. Also, the close up photo doesn't show the hanger. Perhaps one is the pattern photo.
> 
> On Dec 29th AK posted the photo below of said cardigan after one of her cables broke. This one shows the darker colour (a darkish grey/green). The photos of the light colored one can't be the same cardigan......


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I wanted to knit a shawl collar cardigan and found this pattern for the Hidden Light Cardigan. I knitted this with 12 skeins of Elebeth Lavold Silky Wool on size US 5 and 6 needles.
> 
> The recipient received the sweater pieces wrapped in a box for Christmas and I finished it up a couple of days later.
> 
> ...


A very handsome cardigan. The collar looks great and sits really nicely.

You are correct about the....ermm....interesting...design made when seaming the sleeve together. :lol:


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Awesome sweater


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautifully knit and a great looking sweater. Who wouldn't want to wear it all the time?


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful work and the collar is very attractive.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous sweaters.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

You're lucky. My hubby will not let me knit him a sweater. He knows the work that goes into knitting and is worried he would not like the finished sweater, and not wear it. Yours is lovely.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful sweater!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Check out Ravelry, Men's shawl collared cardis. I do believe the Tom Selleck is in there.


Thanks Christine :thumbup:


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful sweater and knitting. You did a great job.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great looking sweater!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

What a great sweater! I always enjoy the "extras" you post with your pictures. Each time you post, I become a better knitter. Thanks~


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Nice sweater, I agree Trish would look good in blue as well.


I agree!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful! It would have taken me five months to finish. DS saw the cable sweater I made for his dad and now he wants one. This looks like a pattern he would like with the collar.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful job as always. I love the multiple pics shown with each of your projects.I find that not only interesting but very helpful.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Robin Redhead said:


> What a great sweater! I always enjoy the "extras" you post with your pictures. Each time you post, I become a better knitter. Thanks~


Some compliment!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

5 sweaters in 3 months!!!!!! Amy, you should enter the fastest knitter contest...

Such a wonderful sweater...no wonder he doesn't want to take it off!!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

A beautiful sweater, you should be proud


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. And beautiful work.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Nice sweater, I agree Trish would look good in blue as well.


Yes it would and he suits blue very well. I had enough of dull with the Hitofude for my daughter.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> 5 sweaters in 3 months!!!!!! Amy, you should enter the fastest knitter contest...
> 
> Such a wonderful sweater...no wonder he doesn't want to take it off!!!


It is an amazing feat!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Wonderful knitting. The sweater is gorgeous.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous sweater! You are a very prolific knitter - cannot imagine doing that many sweaters in so few months. 

I was looking at the gorgeous sweater that Tom Selleck wears on Blue Bloods - a heavy shawl collar cable cardigan - last night. Gorgeous [email protected]


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I hate shawl collars because they never stay down but this, with the turning row, looks like it would work.

You are an amazing knitter. Lucky hubby.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## earnasteen (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow. You are a good knitter. Do you give lessons? I live 150 miles from the nearest town so maybe you can teach me on here?


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

So beautiful, Amy. Love the collar and the design of the sweater. I am knitting a scarf with a similar design, and I love how it is turning out. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*NICE!!!* _I have bookmarked this project._ 
I have put it in my future things-to-do ideas, for myself.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

earnasteen said:


> Wow. You are a good knitter. Do you give lessons? I live 150 miles from the nearest town so maybe you can teach me on here?


We have many experienced knitters and teachers here, just ask and we'll be happy to help you.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice looking sweater.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater, Amy! Lucky husband!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

earnasteen said:


> Wow. You are a good knitter. Do you give lessons? I live 150 miles from the nearest town so maybe you can teach me on here?


You'll get plenty help from many if you ask - you just need to ask....
Many of us have many years experience..


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, Amy, Great Stuff! Yes sleeve seam really nice! Thanks for the inspiration & enthusiasm & delight in your work! Love it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> We have many experienced knitters and teachers here, just ask and we'll be happy to help you.


Check out Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer 1234.

KP teachers teach kp members - no charge. There are 63 finished workshops in the archives so check them out. available to all members, to read, copy and use for KP members. New one starting Feb. 25.

click on the link under any of my posts to reach the workshops.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> Shawl collars are the best. You did a great job.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

earnasteen said:


> Wow. You are a good knitter. Do you give lessons? I live 150 miles from the nearest town so maybe you can teach me on here?


You are so sweet, earnasteen. When I first joined KP I only knew two stitches; knit and purl. I have learned so much from the kindness and generosity of the wonderful people here on KP.

Like you, I find inspiration from other knitter's work. That is why sharing photos is so great.

I would be happy to help you any time I can!


----------



## AnnMKatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, Amy, Great Stuff! Yes sleeve seam really nice! Surprise! Thanks for the inspiration & enthusiasm & delight in your work! Love it!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Fantastic! Background story and sweaters!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Great sweater!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Amy, I love the sweater. Nice pattern (very manly) and color. Of course, your knitting and blocking look great, too. How you get so much done with a lot "on your plate," is amazing.
Edie...  :thumbup:


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Amy, is the turning row part of the pattern or your own modification? I don't think I'd know how to do it if not spelled out in the pattern.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> We have many experienced knitters and teachers here, just ask and we'll be happy to help you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Beautifully knit, Amy! I can see why he loved it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Nittinnut said:


> Amy, is the turning row part of the pattern or your own modification? I don't think I'd know how to do it if not spelled out in the pattern.


The collar as knitted is in the pattern instructions. I forgot to add that the pattern was excellent. Well written, detailed and easy to understand instructions.👍👍


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great looking sweater, Amy, like all your beautiful knits


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater. Love the collar.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater and such a lovely collar.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful! I love the neckline and collar.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful and your knitting flawless.

Men are funny creatures; don't even listen to him complain about it taking 5 weeks. He, like most men, have no idea the hours of work that go into knitting a sweater this size on the size needles you mentioned. Just smile and say "yes, dear".


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> Your sweater is beautiful and your knitting flawless.
> 
> Men are funny creatures; don't even listen to him complain about it taking 5 weeks. He, like most men, have no idea the hours of work that go into knitting a sweater this size on the size needles you mentioned. Just smile and say "yes, dear".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work on both and I also like how the sleeve seaming brought out a lovely design.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful knitting as usual Amy. You've accomplished a lot besides this one, it sounds.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the pattern. Your knitting is beautiful. Thank you for sharing the detailed pictures.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

What an interesting pattern. I like the ideas for both the collar and the sleeves. Little touches add so much to the fit and the look of a sweater.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very nice sweaters. I think I would like tje shawl collar also.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Would love to see it modelled to see how the collar fits.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

The whole life - the knitting the kids the husbands the dogs
the teaching being a doctor the house the friends the workouts the parties just everything - it blows my mind.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

beachperson said:


> The whole life - the knitting the kids the husbands the dogs
> the teaching being a doctor the house the friends the workouts the parties just everything - it blows my mind.


Teaching? Doctor? etc, etc, It is amazing.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovely sweater!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Gorgeous sweater and great knitting.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Terrific sweater-great knitting! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I can see why he doesn't want to take it off! A beautiful sweater beautifully knit!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Very handsome sweater! Great job seaming!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Amy, your knitting just keeps getting better and better, if that's even possible! Such a gorgeous cardigan, and obviously much appreciated. Love the design, and your knitting is perfection. I have some of that yarn, but only 6 balls so perhaps I'll knit a shrug one of these days. Like you, I've been knitting mostly for other people lately, but fortunately, they all seem to appreciate what I gave them. It's very rewarding to knit for those who realize how much time, effort and love goes into our creations. Bravo once again! I always look forward to your informative posts.


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Your work is lovely - and also look forward to your regular tips in reply to other KP'ers queries.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

earnasteen said:


> Wow. You are a good knitter. Do you give lessons? I live 150 miles from the nearest town so maybe you can teach me on here?


What a great idea! Everything I've seen that Amy knits is always done very well and she always chooses such classy patterns in my opinion.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Amy, your knitting just keeps getting better and better, if that's even possible! Such a gorgeous cardigan, and obviously much appreciated. Love the design, and your knitting is perfection. I have some of that yarn, but only 6 balls so perhaps I'll knit a shrug one of these days. Like you, I've been knitting mostly for other people lately, but fortunately, they all seem to appreciate what I gave them. It's very rewarding to knit for those who realize how much time, effort and love goes into our creations. Bravo once again! I always look forward to your informative posts.


 :thumbup:


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow is that a gorgeous sweater! You certainly have found your calling in life. Thank you for sharing your projects, tips and pictures with us. Your yarn choices are always spot on.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> Amy, is the turning row part of the pattern or your own modification? I don't think I'd know how to do it if not spelled out in the pattern.


No modification needed, its stockingstitch with a purl row done on the right side of the work to define the half way mark.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

mthrift said:


> Yes, Amy, Great Stuff! Yes sleeve seam really nice! Surprise! Thanks for the inspiration & enthusiasm & delight in your work! Love it!


All sleeve seams have that it is created by the increases, thats a no brainer.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> No modification needed, its stockingstitch with a purl row done on the right side of the work to define the half way mark.


Yep, that's what I do with some of the collars I knit up.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Very handsome sweater, Amy. I don't need to see it modeled because it's a classic design so I can easily imagine it on my "recipient." Like yours, my guy would be too shy for modeling also. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Amy, your knitting just keeps getting better and better, if that's even possible! Such a gorgeous cardigan, and obviously much appreciated. Love the design, and your knitting is perfection. I have some of that yarn, but only 6 balls so perhaps I'll knit a shrug one of these days. Like you, I've been knitting mostly for other people lately, but fortunately, they all seem to appreciate what I gave them. It's very rewarding to knit for those who realize how much time, effort and love goes into our creations. Bravo once again! I always look forward to your informative posts.


I used this yarn on his last sweater and loved it so much I decided to use it again... I am just as pleased!

Always nice to see your avatar.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Very handsome sweater, Amy. I don't need to see it modeled because it's a classic design so I can easily imagine it on my "recipient." Like yours, my guy would be too shy for modeling also. Thanks for sharing your work.


Thank you for the compliments and to everyone for your kind words!


----------



## cablesRfun (Dec 3, 2015)

very nice pattern, I like how it turned as well, will definitely check out patterns for shawl collars.


----------



## earnasteen (Dec 28, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> You are so sweet, earnasteen. When I first joined KP I only knew two stitches; knit and purl. I have learned so much from the kindness and generosity of the wonderful people here on KP.
> 
> Like you, I find inspiration from other knitter's work. That is why sharing photos is so great.
> 
> I would be happy to help you any time I can!


Ha ha I am learning to make quotes on here. I am learning so much about computers and the intenet, not just knitting . I just saw a red squiggle line under one of my words, what does that mean?

I was so excited to go shopping today for my weekly food at walmart but also because I was going to buy circle needles. When i got into town I saw a Joann store. I never saw it there before. I went to look at all the knitting stuff and there is a LOT. I bought a new ball of yarn because I liked the color. I looked at the needles but they are so expensive. I saw a whole set of needles, i think they are called BOYS but I think they are for socks because they are short and they don't have wires attached to them.I decided to look and if I could buy circle needles at walmart instead.

I stopped off at goodwill to see if they had any new coats. My coat is getting shabby because it's old. I was so happy to find some circle needles there. They had 3 different color needles what cost me $5.00 for all of them. No coat.

When I got home, I could not wait to start knitting. I learned how to make the purl stitch from watching movies on the internet. Actually I don't know how to find that movie site anymore. I put some stitches on the circle needle and practiced to make a rib stitch.

I think circle needles are for expert knitters because I don't know how anyone can knit with these things. I took my time but the wire kept on getting stuck and then bounced around all over. I had to pull hard to try and knit these stitches. I took a picture because something is wrong.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dear Earnasteen,

I sent you a Private Message. Go to the top of the page and see the private messages in yellow and click on it. Then click on the message I sent you to read it.&#128512;


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

Lucky recipient. Nice work too.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Great sweater.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Very lovely, as all your work is. Its gorgeous and I can imagine it would look really lovely on.


----------



## caseykey (Jun 14, 2013)

Great looking sweater. He is the proud one to wear it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tealwill (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow ! Very nice !


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like toknit this cardigan for myself. Is the collar difficult to make? Where can I find this pattern please? Thanks YasminaB


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

earnasteen said:


> Ha ha I am learning to make quotes on here. I am learning so much about computers and the intenet, not just knitting . I just saw a red squiggle line under one of my words, what does that mean?
> 
> I was so excited to go shopping today for my weekly food at walmart but also because I was going to buy circle needles. When i got into town I saw a Joann store. I never saw it there before. I went to look at all the knitting stuff and there is a LOT. I bought a new ball of yarn because I liked the color. I looked at the needles but they are so expensive. I saw a whole set of needles, i think they are called BOYS but I think they are for socks because they are short and they don't have wires attached to them.I decided to look and if I could buy circle needles at walmart instead.
> 
> ...


I find if I wash circular needles in warm/hot water before using, the cable relaxes and they are much easier to knit with. It does seem that the cable should be made of a more relaxed kind of wire or cord or something. I'd guess someone who doesn't knit designed these needles


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

YasminaB said:


> I would like toknit this cardigan for myself. Is the collar difficult to make? Where can I find this pattern please? Thanks YasminaB


The pattern is called Hidden Light Cardigan from Knitpicks.

I used a DK weight yarn and smaller needles. I made my own adjustments to accommodate the lighter weight yarn as the pattern calls for worsted weight.

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Hidden_Light_Cardigan__D51933220.html

The collar is knitted in stockinette stitch and shaped by working short rows across the v-neck and around the back of the neck.

After that, a turning ridge is knitted and another set of (opposite way) short rows are knitted.

The turning ridge is where the collar folds in and is whip stitched to the inside of the sweater. This is what makes it double thick and allows for stockinette on both sides of the collar.

It was fun to knit and watch it come together.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great sweater!!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you so much it's really appreciated as I loved the collar. YasminaB


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Hmmm, I think it's 2 different sweaters. That's a pretty huge color difference. Also, the close up photo doesn't show the hanger. Perhaps one is the pattern photo?


Have a look at the two shots of the same swatch at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/entrelac-scarf . They look entirely different, yet neither the photograph nor the scan show the true colour on _my_monitor.

Amy's first picture is hanging, and the camera is at a greater distance. The second is lying flat, and the camera is closer. At least one shot is over or under exposed. (Does that term still apply when there isn't any actual film?) It's quite possible that neither picture is the accurate colour on anyone's monitor. The hanging one may be underexposed, and the other one overexposed. I believe they're the same item. I would need to see two separate sweaters in the same - unfiddled-with -shot to believe otherwise.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

beachperson said:


> The whole life - the knitting the kids the husbands the dogs
> the teaching being a doctor the house the friends the workouts the parties just everything - it blows my mind.


As it does several of us.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> As it does several of us.


 So nice to take time to teach someone new, making new friends for KP


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The distance from the camera distorted the colour. Both photos are of the one item, but the colours are skewed on one (or both?) of them.


3 different colors on my monitor. First BROWN, second Light Blue, and sleeve DARK GREY hmmm


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Have a look at the two shots of the same swatch at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/entrelac-scarf . They look entirely different, yet neither the photograph nor the scan show the true colour on _my_monitor.
> 
> Amy's first picture is hanging, and the camera is at a greater distance. The second is lying flat, and the camera is closer. At least one shot is over or under exposed. (Does that term still apply when there isn't any actual film?) It's quite possible that neither picture is the accurate colour on anyone's monitor. The hanging one may be underexposed, and the other one overexposed. I believe they're the same item. I would need to see two separate sweaters in the same - unfiddled-with -shot to believe otherwise.


As for a well written pattern. This poster tweaked A LOT....

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kayray/hidden-light-cardigan


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> As for a well written pattern. This poster tweaked A LOT....
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kayray/hidden-light-cardigan


A Barbara Walker knitter, knows her stuff.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> A Barbara Walker knitter, knows her stuff.


How long has she been around...??? Isn't the how you judge expertise?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> How long has she been around...??? Isn't the how you judge expertise?


A lot longer than some.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> A lot longer than some.


So how can she be an expert. After 4 years I think you lose all your expertise. Do I have that right????


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So how can she be an expert. After 4 years I think you lose all your expertise. Do I have that right????


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

guess that makes me a negative newbie :roll:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So how can she be an expert. After 4 years I think you lose all your expertise. Do I have that right????


I spoke of Barbara Walker.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I spoke of Barbara Walker.


I know. Just confused me....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I know. Just confused me....


No problem. This is why I always check what other knitters (on Ravelry) have to say. I have more faith in them than someone else here.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> No problem. This is why I always check what other knitters (on Ravelry) have to say. I have more faith in them than someone else here.


Funny how one tweaked and the other didn't....LOL


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Great job, as usual! I hope we get to see a picture of him wearing it.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

A very nice sweater. The collar sits very well. Great colour for a man.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Deri said:


> A very nice sweater. The collar sits very well. Great colour for a man.


Nice of you to join us.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

WindingRoad said:


> Nice of you to join us today.


Thank you. I've been reading for some time, but finally decided to join in.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Deri said:


> Thank you. I've been reading for some time, but finally decided to join in.


I read that somewhere.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

WindingRoad said:


> I read that somewhere.


I mentioned it in my introduction topic.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Deri said:


> I mentioned it in my introduction topic.


Ah that must be where I read it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice to meet you, Deri. Welcome and thank you for the compliment.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's great looking! When do you find the time?!? Working really does cut into my knitting time.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> As for a well written pattern. This poster tweaked A LOT....
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kayray/hidden-light-cardigan


Seems to be that out of the 18 posted on Ravelry that are making this cardigan, this is the only one that had any issues. Now I want to get this pattern, as I love how it looks.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shauna0320 said:


> Seems to be that out of the 18 posted on Ravelry that are making this cardigan, this is the only one that had any issues. Now I want to get this pattern, as I love how it looks.


Well I think that says it all.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hahahahahaha! Priceless!! 


WindingRoad said:


> So how can she be an expert. After 4 years I think you lose all your expertise. Do I have that right????


 :XD:


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

AmyKnits said:


> Nice to meet you, Deri. Welcome and thank you for the compliment.


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Is someone 'talking' to themselves? 


WindingRoad said:


> Ah that must be where I read it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

So nice that new people are finding this thread. So much to learn.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Is someone 'talking' to themselves?


Wonders never cease. Funny how YKW answered her post rather promptly.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> So nice that new people are finding this thread. So much to learn.


Mutual admiration society. And $$$$ for someone. Traffic ya see. OMG>


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> Seems to be that out of the 18 posted on Ravelry that are making this cardigan, this is the only one that had any issues. Now I want to get this pattern, as I love how it looks.


I really like the way the pattern worked up. The instructions were very well-written. Other than choosing a different yarn weight and adding a hem to the body of the sweater (to mimic the sleeve bands) I made only minor changes for fit.... I liked the collar and button bands as in the pattern photo.😀😀


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I wanted to knit a shawl collar cardigan and found this pattern for the Hidden Light Cardigan. I knitted this with 12 skeins of Elebeth Lavold Silky Wool on size US 5 and 6 needles.
> 
> The recipient received the sweater pieces wrapped in a box for Christmas and I finished it up a couple of days later.
> 
> ...


Nice sweater, Amy.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful! The style looks great. Nice work


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> As for a well written pattern. This poster tweaked A LOT....
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kayray/hidden-light-cardigan


Yes, she sure did! She's a knitter after my own heart. Patterns are _guidelines_ or *inspiration*, to be followed, tweaked, or personalized as one wishes - always.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I really like the way the pattern worked up. The instructions were very well-written. Other than choosing a different yarn weight and adding a hem to the body of the sweater (to mimic the sleeve bands) I made only minor changes for fit.... I liked the collar and button bands as in the pattern photo.😀😀


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> As for a well written pattern. This poster tweaked A LOT....
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kayray/hidden-light-cardigan


I actually like this version of the sweater much better! It looks great on the model.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Really nice sweaters, Amy. The yarn is fab.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> I actually like this version of the sweater much better! It looks great on the model.


Maybe if we could see both modeled, we could decide?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cattdages said:


> That's great looking! When do you find the time?!? Working really does cut into my knitting time.


It's a good thing for me that I'd retired before KP came along. KP eats up more of my time than work ever did, and greatly reduces my actual knitting time.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a good thing for me that I'd retired before KP came along. KP eats up more of my time than work ever did, and greatly reduces my actual knitting time.


As I only work 3 days a week I can keep up. Barely.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> 5 sweaters in 3 months!!!!!! Amy, you should enter the fastest knitter contest...
> 
> Such a wonderful sweater...no wonder he doesn't want to take it off!!!


In 6 weeks I made 8 sets of hats / mittens /cowls or scarves and boot cuffs. And 5 child sized sweaters. Plus a huge afghan. I didn't know there was a competition


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cah said:


> I actually like this version of the sweater much better! It looks great on the model.


I too liked this version


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yover8 said:


> In 6 weeks I made 8 sets of hats / mittens /cowls or scarves and boot cuffs. And 5 child sized sweaters. Plus a huge afghan. I didn't know there was a competition


The OP has six kids and is an MD. ??????


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Amy: I love your sweater. Beautiful as usual!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Your knitting is gorgeous and you have elegant taste.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> The OP has six kids and is an MD. ??????


NOT an MD

I have 8 kids 5 grandchildren and part of a full time surgical transplant team.
Two weddings to plan this year

Again, I did not know there was a competition.

Yes, the sweater is lovely. well knitted. OP is not the best and fastest knitter on this forum.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

yover8 said:


> NOT an MD
> 
> I have 8 kids 5 grandchildren and part of a full time surgical transplant team.
> Two weddings to plan this year


You go, girl! I'm on your team! You're a REAL RN!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You go, girl! I'm on your team! You're a REAL RN!


Thanks


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> 3 different colors on my monitor. First BROWN, second Light Blue, and sleeve DARK GREY hmmm


Shades of the Internet dress.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

yover8 said:


> In 6 weeks I made 8 sets of hats / mittens /cowls or scarves and boot cuffs. And 5 child sized sweaters. Plus a huge afghan. I didn't know there was a competition


Total respect for everything you have knitted, on top of everything else in your life. As you say, not a competition, but well done you, much admiration from me :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

yover8 said:


> NOT an MD
> 
> I have 8 kids 5 grandchildren and part of a full time surgical transplant team.
> Two weddings to plan this year
> ...


Ya think?


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Total respect for everything you have knitted, on top of everything else in your life. As you say, not a competition, but well done you, much admiration from me :thumbup:


I thank you


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yover8 said:


> In 6 weeks I made 8 sets of hats / mittens /cowls or scarves and boot cuffs. And 5 child sized sweaters. Plus a huge afghan. I didn't know there was a competition


No one said there is a competition. Just that the OP "prides" herself on being a busy woman and always lets us know that she can whip up a piece in no time. This was pointed directly to her. Not anyone else.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

This swrater is one my hubby would love. You have done an nice job of knitting it and sharing the process. That is helpful to inexperienced knitters, as you well know. Thank you for taking the time to do it. So many of us don't.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> This swrater is one my hubby would love. You have done an nice job of knitting it and sharing the process. That is helpful to inexperienced knitters, as you well know. Thank you for taking the time to do it. So many of us don't.


Many of us do, we just don't feel like posting it here.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> This swrater is one my hubby would love. You have done an nice job of knitting it and sharing the process. That is helpful to inexperienced knitters, as you well know. Thank you for taking the time to do it. So many of us don't.


Thank you for the compliments! I can't wait to finish the next one for him... Another from the book.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you for the compliments! I can't wait to finish the next one for him... Another from the book.


That will be nice.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... if/when he ever comes out of the shower!


chrisjac said:


> That will be nice.


 :XD:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> This swrater is one my hubby would love. You have done an nice job of knitting it and sharing the process. That is helpful to inexperienced knitters, as you well know. Thank you for taking the time to do it. So many of us don't.


You're correct, many of us don't bother anymore. It's because some people here get SO much enjoyment from ridiculing the work of others. I won't post any more projects myself. My photos and notes are on Ravelry and that's all I need. The inexperienced knitters will just have to go to Ravelry for help, like everyone else does.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

cah said:


> You're correct, many of us don't bother anymore. It's because some people here get SO much enjoyment from ridiculing the work of others. I won't post any more projects myself. My photos and notes are on Ravelry and that's all I need. The inexperienced knitters will just have to go to Ravelry for help, like everyone else does.


That is a pity.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

cah said:


> You're correct, many of us don't bother anymore. It's because some people here get SO much enjoyment from ridiculing the work of others. I won't post any more projects myself. My photos and notes are on Ravelry and that's all I need. The inexperienced knitters will just have to go to Ravelry for help, like everyone else does.


My thinking is that when I post pics of a project, there will always be those who like it and those who don't.
As I don't know anyone on this forum personally, I don't let it bother me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> My thinking is that when I post pics of a project, there will always be those who like it and those who don't.
> As I don't know anyone on this forum personally, I don't let it bother me.


Until it really goes over the top. NO need for that. I agree with you I couldn't and wouldn't care one flying fig what others think of my work. But I would defend another knitter every day every time. No questions asked.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Total respect for everything you have knitted, on top of everything else in your life. As you say, not a competition, but well done you, much admiration from me :thumbup:


I second that :thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> My thinking is that when I post pics of a project, there will always be those who like it and those who don't.
> As I don't know anyone on this forum personally, I don't let it bother me.


It doesn't bother me either because as I said, all of MY stuff is on Ravelry.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I second that :thumbup:


Many thanks :-D


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work. Good looking collar.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful. I love the collar.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Until it really goes over the top. NO need for that. I agree with you I couldn't and wouldn't care one flying fig what others think of my work. But I would defend another knitter every day every time. No questions asked.


 :thumbup:


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice job! Looks great! I really like the collar--inspiring!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful work like how the collar is done sits so nice and flat.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just a question...why repost the same comment as a quote with nothing else? Just wondering.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381299-13.html#8475580


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Great work! Perfect!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> Just a question...why repost the same comment as a quote with nothing else? Just wondering.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381299-13.html#8475580


She wasn't getting enough "nice" replies?


----------



## finkelb (Jan 6, 2013)

By a strange coincidence, just got an e-mail from Knit-Picks. The Heritage book of mens' patterns is on sale right now, 40% off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yover8 said:


> In 6 weeks I made 8 sets of hats / mittens /cowls or scarves and boot cuffs. And 5 child sized sweaters. Plus a huge afghan. I didn't know there was a competition


If there's a competition, I'm unaware of it too. 
The last time I was that productive, was the last time I was in Syria. Three-months of zero TV or internet and next to zero conversation = sleeping too much and knitting like there's no tomorrow. Some of the things I'd _almost_ finished on that last trip (end date: Feb. 28, 2011) are still among my too many WIPs.  It was shortly after my return that I discovered KP. I need this war to be over, just so I can go back, get off-line, and actually knit more!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Shades of the Internet dress.


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> That will be nice.


I thought she 'designed' all the sweaters she knits, not uses a pattern.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I thought she 'designed' all the sweaters she knits, not uses a pattern.


yep


----------



## Neighbor (Jul 11, 2012)

This is beautiful! I love that the recipient appreciates it! I have a shawl made of Elisabeth Lavold Silky Wool that I'm planning to frog. Your pictures make me excited to turn it into something new. Don't think I have enough for a sweater.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful sweater and your work is outstanding.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Teaching? Doctor? etc, etc, It is amazing.


Don't forget now Designer

Since Aug 20, 2011 isn't that Amazing!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> 3 different colors on my monitor. First BROWN, second Light Blue, and sleeve DARK GREY hmmm


Another one with the broken needle was a green. I surely would like to see the real color with the real man.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Neighbor said:


> This is beautiful! I love that the recipient appreciates it! I have a shawl made of Elisabeth Lavold Silky Wool that I'm planning to frog. Your pictures make me excited to turn it into something new. Don't think I have enough for a sweater.


YKW might not like you using her pattern with yarn that has been frogged as she throws her out.


----------



## GG LaStrange (Oct 23, 2013)

yover8 said:


> In 6 weeks I made 8 sets of hats / mittens /cowls or scarves and boot cuffs. And 5 child sized sweaters. Plus a huge afghan. I didn't know there was a competition


Not a competition at all, just one person with an ego that defies all imagination, who likes to lord her "superior intellect and knitting skills" over everyone here.

I'm sure your work is stunning and made with love.


----------



## GG LaStrange (Oct 23, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> Just a question...why repost the same comment as a quote with nothing else? Just wondering.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381299-13.html#8475580


She's an Attention (psyc)HO!


----------



## GG LaStrange (Oct 23, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I thought she 'designed' all the sweaters she knits, not uses a pattern.


She's Sybil. It depends on which personality is doing the knitting


----------

